# Stars Waiting Room



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Star is due in early march, I purchased her as bred so I don't have the exact date. I am very excited she is the first goat to have babies in our herd, we just started with goats about September 2012 I believe she is starting an udder I've seen a teat but she has long hair and she doesn't like to be touched right now I've heard of some people that shave the goats backside is that something I should do or is it optional? Also do you give any shots before she kids?


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

The shaving is optional. But it helps you to see the size of the udder, and that can help determine when she is going to kid. It also helps with clean up, that way you dont have yucky stuff on all that long fur. Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not shave them.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Good because I have never done that and would not know where to start. Lol


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Stars udder is definitely getting bigger but the couple times she let me feel her belly I didn't really feel any movement. I only tried a couple times but could there be a problem or am I just over worrying? This is my first bred doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't shave either. Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Are there any norms with how close a doe is to kidding when her udder starts showing and growing? According to the lady I purchased her from she should be due match first. This is her third freshening


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it to late to give star a prekidding cdt shot? She is supposed to be due march 1st and time completely got away from me thanks


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

You can still give it now.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

New pics I have not seen any seen any discharge i don't think but her udder is definitely getting bigger but she has long hair so it is kind of hard to see


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Star is getting closer she is supposed to be due 3/1 this Friday!! Eek but I think the date might be off. Idk her udder is def growing but I have not seen any discharge anyway here are some new pics


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Pretty doe good luck with the kiddings. Its sometimes hard to tell when they are going to go, but that is why I do udder cuts before they kid so I can watch the udder and see changes in it. When my doe delivered today I noticed her udder had gotten alot bigger so I knew she was close. Also she was making alot of noise to. Cant wait to see the babies.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks  I kinda wish I had trimmed her up but im not really sure how to go about that I can definitely see her udder has grown if I look real close and ignore the hair lol


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

So star is def getting closer but I noticed whenever she lays down now she breathes really loud is that normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you have babies pressing on your organs and pushing up on your lungs, you will breathe harder. Sounds like she is getting closer.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> When you have babies pressing on your organs and pushing up on your lungs, you will breathe harder. Sounds like she is getting closer.


That's kinda what I figured but I just wanted to make sure. So is it likely she has multiple babies in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


>


So star did not go when I thought she would so does anyone have an idea when she might go?
And she keeps sniffing everybody as they walk by if that's a sign of anything

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

And she keeps nipping and head butting wveryone who walks by, I would put her in the kidding stall but she kind of broke the wall last week so I have to fix it I also thought I saw a stream of watery stuff come out not pee
Oh so nervous

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How are her ligaments? Her 'hoo haw' looks kind of open so I'd say any time.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> How are her ligaments? Her 'hoo haw' looks kind of open so I'd say any time.


I have no clue she doesn't like being touched right now so whenever I reach for what I think are her ligaments she moves

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

And more

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Still waiting waiting waiting 

I am so confused on when this girl is due here are more pics what do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Her bag looks pretty full. Is it tight?


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

StarMFarm said:


> Her bag looks pretty full. Is it tight?


It looks tight but I haven't actually felt it I will have to do that when I check on her in a little bit

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

More

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So my doe get's like that...a little disharge, nibbling her sides and you absolutely can't touch her or she runs (she's usually pretty friendly). THEN, her eyes get a bit spacey/glassy and all of a sudden not only can you touch her (I give 'em back rubs , but she will stand and stare off in space when you do. Mine just hit this point. From there is usually a week or less. All does are different...but if she suddenly lets you touch her...you know you're getting really close. That sapced out far off stare is a huge clue too.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> So my doe get's like that...a little disharge, nibbling her sides and you absolutely can't touch her or she runs (she's usually pretty friendly). THEN, her eyes get a bit spacey/glassy and all of a sudden not only can you touch her (I give 'em back rubs , but she will stand and stare off in space when you do. Mine just hit this point. From there is usually a week or less. All does are different...but if she suddenly lets you touch her...you know you're getting really close. That sapced out far off stare is a huge clue too.


Thanks  I will watch for that, she used to be pretty friendly and I can't wait for her to get back to that. She seems pretty miserable right now

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Has your doe had her babies yet. Sure hope she dont keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Has your doe had her babies yet. Sure hope she dont keep you waiting much longer.


Lol no she has not. I can't imagine her going much longer though

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never heard this goat be this vocal ever.. She keeps yelling and yelling. And I see amber goo . How much longer do you think it be?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

In guessing 3 hours 17 minutes 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

jennnaragsdale said:


> In guessing 3 hours 17 minutes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Lol that is a very exact guess I really hope it is at least today it is really nice out for a change

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any other guesses or input? She is also suddenly letting me touch her belly I can't pinch her udder it's feels really tight.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I would say soon, just keep checking on her. Ive had them be noisy the day before they kid to so that's not always a sure sign she is going soon. How are her ligments are they gone. If her udder is tight and she looks like she is starting to stream, I would say you will have babies today. Good luck hope everything goes well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks to me like it will be today! Good luck!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

minibarn said:


> Looks to me like it will be today! Good luck!


She had them!!!!! One boy and one girl they seem to be healthy  

I had my experienced neighbor come down to help just because I was nervous but star did great!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They're cute!!


----------

